# HAMM coach details needed



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

help im looking for a seat on a coach to hamm im in kent:2thumb:

can anyone give me any details etc


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

www.COACHTOTHESHOW.com - Home Page.


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

*help me dont no the times*

the 
HAMM, Germany, Sept. 13th 2008 show.........
the coach? dose anyone know how meany days you go for? is it day travel........... sleep at a hotel or somthing and then go to the show and then day travel back home?
2-3 days maybe?

i foudn the website but dosnt tell me the date of return


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

salamandra said:


> the
> HAMM, Germany, Sept. 13th 2008 show.........
> the coach? dose anyone know how meany days you go for? is it day travel........... sleep at a hotel or somthing and then go to the show and then day travel back home?
> 2-3 days maybe?
> ...


leave on Friday arrive at Hamm Saturday around 7am, leave show at around 5pm and travel back, return around 7am Sunday morning depending on where you are getting the coach

hope this helps


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm bt they leav the 13th dont they????????/ and thats the saturday


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

salamandra said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmm bt they leav the 13th dont they????????/ and thats the saturday


leave where on the 13th


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

well i shall have to be picked up at ashford? 
its says 
HAMM, Germany, Sept. 13th 2008
and you have to have an adult with you if your under 18? is this true i couldnt see it on anything?

if so............... some person thats on the coach................be that adult :lol2:


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

I presume you would get the coach at Ashford
Friday 12th
21.00 Depart Ashford Truck Stop 
22.20 Depart UK via Eurotunnel 
23.50 Arrive France (local Time) 
01.00 Duty free stop in Belgium 
One or two rest stops as we travel through Belgium, Holland and into Germany 
08.00 Arrive Hamm 
Stay on coach, Go to cafe, que up 
10.00 Show opens 
16.00 Show closes 
16.30 Depart Hamm 
One short rest stop 
One long lunch break 
01.25 Depart France via Eurotunnel 
Sunday 14th

01.00 Arrive UK (local Time) 
01.20 Arrive Ashford Truck Stop


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

If you are under 18 then yes I think you have to be accompanied by an adult


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

well thats me dun 
:blowup:


----------



## thundergibbon (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi all,
Does anyone know what the pick up from Cambridge is for the coach? Also how soon should we receive the boarding passes and stuff?

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

bloodcorn said:


> I presume you would get the coach at Ashford
> Friday 12th
> 21.00 Depart Ashford Truck Stop
> 22.20 Depart UK via Eurotunnel
> ...


 you forgot to add, then start 12 hour shift at 5 am.. oh no, thats just me then lol


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> you forgot to add, then start 12 hour shift at 5 am.. oh no, thats just me then lol


Yeah sorry Nige that is just you :lol2: (you must be mad)


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

salamandra said:


> the
> HAMM, Germany, Sept. 13th 2008 show.........
> the coach? dose anyone know how meany days you go for? is it day travel........... sleep at a hotel or somthing and then go to the show and then day travel back home?
> 2-3 days maybe?
> ...


The show is Sat 13th, but because its so far away, we leave on the friday eve and return on the sun early morning. No over night accomodation, although we are looking at something like that for next year. 



bloodcorn said:


> leave on Friday arrive at Hamm Saturday around 7am, leave show at around 5pm and travel back, return around 7am Sunday morning depending on where you are getting the coach
> 
> hope this helps


Spot on, thanks for your help



salamandra said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmm bt they leav the 13th dont they????????/ and thats the saturday


No, the show is the 13th



salamandra said:


> well i shall have to be picked up at ashford?
> its says
> HAMM, Germany, Sept. 13th 2008
> and you have to have an adult with you if your under 18? is this true i couldnt see it on anything?
> ...


Yes, due to the nature of the trips and the travel abroad, anyone under 18 (a minor in some countries) must be with a responsible adult and have parental consent. I know thats a pain, but what if something happened and maybe you needed medical treatment or something. 



thundergibbon said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone know what the pick up from Cambridge is for the coach? Also how soon should we receive the boarding passes and stuff?
> 
> Thanks,
> Justin


all the pick ups are listed on the pick up page.



cornmorphs said:


> you forgot to add, then start 12 hour shift at 5 am.. oh no, thats just me then lol


Have you not yet relised that after hamm, your sh****d. mate, you really need to sort your days off properly !


----------

